# Did you knit that?



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Sherbearkub (Feb 17, 2012)

I love, love, LOVE it!!! LOL! Knitters are definitely a different breed, and I'm glad I'm one of them  Thanks for the Sunday morning treat!


----------



## bmyers3515 (Jun 4, 2011)

Loved it - especially the part on hiding yarn in various places.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OMGoodness she is so fun..
HAHAHA Yarn diet???
Shucks I cannot stay on my food diet and you want me to do what with my yarn???
IKR? 
LOL


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I feel the same !!! I show people my yarn but don't want them to touch it because it's MINE.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

That is too cute. Love it. Aren't we knitters great and a special breed. Just think of it. When a bone is healing from a break they call it a knit. Our knitting is healing. And speaking of diet........yarn and the other.......let's not.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

What can I say...I too love yarn. Do I therapy??? LOL


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Made my day.


----------



## hoosiergurl (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol so hilarious knitting therapy that's a good one and what do you know I'm a knitter/counseling student! In my group therapy class I did take my knitting and people get so mesmerized when they watched could be the next best therapy technique! Lol


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

We knitters speak the same language! I have "hidden" some of my stash as well, but so far not in the refrigerator! ha ha ha


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

best laugh of the day. Thanks for the chuckles and outright guffaws.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

motherdawg-That was so hysterical!!! Thanks.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Very funny, she made me laugh figuring out that she could have all her holiday gifts done by October!!!
Good luck to her with that - I always get distracted by another yarn, another pattern...she has not discovered KP yet obviously...:lol:


----------



## snowbird29 (Mar 18, 2012)

loved the hat on the hydrant..LOL


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I want to know where that yarn factory is. Anyone want to go with me I'll drive!!!!!


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does anyone know where that warehouse is?! I NEED to go there!!!!

LOL

Dani


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Daniele1969 said:


> Does anyone know where that warehouse is?! I NEED to go there!!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dani


If I were to go there I'd be bankrupt!


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> Daniele1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know where that warehouse is?! I NEED to go there!!!!
> ...


But your soul would be completely fulfilled!!!! Tell me I'm wrong!! LOL!!

Jeez, Bankrupt me then!! Was that heaven or what?! Even that 2 second vision and I wanted to go!! =D

Dani


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey now all...do NOT forget ..buying yarn is MUCH cheaper than a lifetime of emotional therapy??? lol..
I digress!
I guess I am blessed...in almost 28 years of marriage I have never had to hide anything from my hubby...he is a yarn enabler LOL.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

My husband was a yarn enabler, too. Loved that man!
Donna K


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hey now all...do NOT forget ..buying yarn is MUCH cheaper than a lifetime of emotional therapy??? lol..
> I digress!
> I guess I am blessed...in almost 28 years of marriage I have never had to hide anything from my hubby...he is a yarn enabler LOL.


ok make me feel sleasy, but then again I've been married 57 years.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Roe said:


> I want to know where that yarn factory is. Anyone want to go with me I'll drive!!!!!


YES -ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What a great video! :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That's a good morning giggle for the day. She is adorable.


----------



## 2xnonna (Mar 11, 2012)

Loved it! Would love to find a yarn outlet like in the video! What a great view!


----------



## 2xnonna (Mar 11, 2012)

I have to agree! I backed it up a couple times and replayed!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

That was so funny! She is halarious. When she was buying the yarn and the lady was getting ready to bag it, did you notice the bag said "WEBS"...so was it at a Webs yarn store? Would love going there!


----------



## 2xnonna (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes it is...I just googled Yarn Warehouses!


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

Roe said:


> I want to know where that yarn factory is. Anyone want to go with me I'll drive!!!!!


Will you come to Columbus Ohio to pick me up? I'll share gas costs.


----------



## LOUANNETHOMAS (Sep 13, 2011)

great thank you for posting this


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Daniele1969 said:


> Does anyone know where that warehouse is?! I NEED to go there!!!!
> 
> LOL
> Uh -oh, now you are in danger as here is the warehouse. Also her name is Emma Wolford and you can see her fabulous knitting on Ravelry plus 2 original designs.
> Dani


The warehouse is part of WEBS Yarn﻿ Store in Northampton, Massachusetts (Yarn.com).
websyarnstore in reply to susanf0514 11 hours ago
I want to know where﻿ that yarn factory is 'cause I am so ready to be there!!!
PrincessRoe1 1 day ago
The warehouse is part of WEBS Yarn Store in Northampton,﻿ Massachusetts (Yarn.com).


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

It sure would be nice if we "KPers" could charter a bus and take a road trip up to MA! Kind of like people do to tour the Longeberger Basket headquarters in Ohio. What a trip that would be...a bus load of knitters!!!! Bus driver wouldn't know what to think hearing all those needles clicking!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Hilarious! I loved it when she said "I'm high on yarn fumes!" That would be me!
Jan


----------

